# No Susan Komen BMW Ultimate drive for 09



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

I have done this the last 5 years and have had a blast and it's for a great cause. I have been searching and searching for the 2009 schedule but sadly just found that BMW is not having an ultimate drive this year after after 12 consectutive years. I can't believe this. :bawling:

more info here: 1.877.423.7483


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

It doesn't surprise me. Charities are having a tough time these days and SGK is one of them, not to mention that BMW centers help fund these events as well. It's not cheap.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Twas great while it lasted. I will miss the event.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> I have done this the last 5 years and have had a blast and it's for a great cause. I have been searching and searching for the 2009 schedule but sadly just found that BMW is not having an ultimate drive this year after after 12 consectutive years. I can't believe this. :bawling:
> 
> more info here: 1.877.423.7483


Well, that just sucks. I was already starting to look forward to it.


----------



## gluck75 (Feb 25, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> It doesn't surprise me. Charities are having a tough time these days and SGK is one of them, not to mention that BMW centers help fund these events as well. It's not cheap.


SGK is one of the best funded, most supported charities in the world. "Struggling", they are not. If other charities have had a 10th of the support & success that SGK has had, we'd be knocking out other awful diseases like the great people involved with SGK have done with breast cancer.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

Damn, that sucks.  I was hoping to register quickly enough to get to drive the M3 this year too.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

gluck75 said:


> SGK is one of the best funded, most supported charities in the world. "Struggling", they are not. If other charities have had a 10th of the support & success that SGK has had, we'd be knocking out other awful diseases like the great people involved with SGK have done with breast cancer.


I'm sure they're one of the best funded and I spoke too soon in their regard, so I retract what I said pertaining to SGK. I will say that it was very expensive for BMW Centers to participate though and that may have alot more to do with it.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

tturedraider said:


> Well, that just sucks. I was already starting to look forward to it.


I was too. I have been telling people about it since last year when I was one of the volunteer's to drive the cars to the next dealer. Really going to miss it this year. Hopefully it's just this year and it will return next year.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> I'm sure they're one of the best funded and I spoke too soon in their regard, so I retract what I said pertaining to SGK. I will say that it was very expensive for BMW Centers to participate though and that may have alot more to do with it.


I would say it's accurate that they are struggling to match the amount of donations from previous years, as all charities are.

Erik


----------



## Borg561 (Jan 15, 2010)

I know it's still a bit early, but has anyone heard anything about if they plan on bringing the Komen Drive back for 2010? I thought I heard/read somewhere last year that they would consider bringing it back this year, partially dependant on how the economy turned out. Well, it's kind of turned around for the better. I fly to Chicago this morning, but I'll try to give that number above a call later on.

Oh, and this is my first post here. I thought I was registered here, but apparently I got this site mixed up with that other one. I currently drive a black '97 E36/5 Sport with a 5-speed (318ti hatchback). I bought it almost two years ago and I'm about a month away from turning the double-century mileage mark (it had 174k when I got it).

Justin


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Borg561 said:


> I know it's still a bit early, but has anyone heard anything about if they plan on bringing the Komen Drive back for 2010? I thought I heard/read somewhere last year that they would consider bringing it back this year, partially dependant on how the economy turned out. Well, it's kind of turned around for the better. I fly to Chicago this morning, but I'll try to give that number above a call later on.
> 
> Oh, and this is my first post here. I thought I was registered here, but apparently I got this site mixed up with that other one. I currently drive a black '97 E36/5 Sport with a 5-speed (318ti hatchback). I bought it almost two years ago and I'm about a month away from turning the double-century mileage mark (it had 174k when I got it).
> 
> Justin


I would say it's unlikely it will return this year. The wording that BMWNA used last year made it sound like it's unlikely it will return at all. That would be very disappointing and at least somewhat counter productive for BMW. I'm not sure how many people share my story, but that event is what lead me to actually purchase a BMW.


----------



## TurboM3Freak (Jan 15, 2010)

That's sad to hear


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Borg561 said:


> I know it's still a bit early, but has anyone heard anything about if they plan on bringing the Komen Drive back for 2010? I thought I heard/read somewhere last year that they would consider bringing it back this year, partially dependant on how the economy turned out. Well, it's kind of turned around for the better. I fly to Chicago this morning, but I'll try to give that number above a call later on.
> 
> Oh, and this is my first post here. I thought I was registered here, but apparently I got this site mixed up with that other one. I currently drive a black '97 E36/5 Sport with a 5-speed (318ti hatchback). I bought it almost two years ago and I'm about a month away from turning the double-century mileage mark (it had 174k when I got it).
> 
> Justin


I do hope that it returns, but I think it unlikely this year.  Welcome to the 'fest!!!

Erik


----------

